# Ford Focus RS mk1.



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I've had the car for just over a week now and I'm in love :argie:

Took it out for a good drive last sunday and ended up clocking up 145miles most of which were round some good country roads 

I manage to get the interior done the other night after work, I know fiestadetailer has been waiting for these pictures :wave:

This has got to be the greatest tool ever,









The interior when finished,

















































































A few more of the outside,

























The only down side of the car has been this.......

















It's been like this everyday since I got the car  :wall:

Enjoy.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the pics Brabus Doc. thats mint inside:argie: one thing i'm going to fit in mine is water temp gauge - can't believe ford did'nt fit one as standard. whats the tornador, is it a steam cleaner? i see some beading, what protection have you put on it? good to see it being used in any weather too :thumb:


kev


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks for the pics Brabus Doc. thats mint inside:argie: one thing i'm going to fit in mine is water temp gauge - can't believe ford did'nt fit one as standard. whats the tornador, is it a steam cleaner? i see some beading, what protection have you put on it? good to see it being used in any weather too :thumb:
> 
> kev


Yeah I know, I've still to order mine but not sure were put it yet, on the pillar
or in one of those gauge pods that replace one of your vents.

I've got a load of subtle mods coming up soon as long as I don't get out bid on ebay :lol:

So far I've machined it with 3M (yellow) and a 3M yellow pad, Autosmart Platinum polish and CG 50/50. Paul from Ultimate Shine put us onto the Tornador (Big thanks) :thumb: check it out on YouTube to see it in action, we've went from doing an interior in 4/5 hours to just over an hour in the garage. It's fantastic we've now got more time to do the exterior of a car :buffer:

I use the car daily and when I get it home at night I wash it down 

Lee.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Brabus Doc said:


> Yeah I know, I've still to order mine but not sure were put it yet, on the pillar
> or in one of those gauge pods that replace one of your vents.
> 
> I've got a load of subtle mods coming up soon as long as I don't get out bid on ebay :lol:
> ...


cheers Lee, i'll have a butchers on youtube. i'll be using mine daiily too, will be alot easier to keep it clean once our front garden is blocked-paved as getting room out the front of our house to clean cars is a total lottery. only thing is the council charge £1k just to lower the ****ing kerb!:doublesho:wall:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> cheers Lee, i'll have a butchers on youtube. i'll be using mine daiily too, will be alot easier to keep it clean once our front garden is blocked-paved as getting room out the front of our house to clean cars is a total lottery. only thing is the council charge £1k just to lower the ****ing kerb!:doublesho:wall:


****ing council indeed :devil:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW! that is one really gorgeous and immaculate Mk1...... I'm jealous!
Lovely motor.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> ****ing council indeed :devil:


yep, even though they have our council tax, because they know they only (legal) way for our kerb to be lowered they have to do it and rip people off in the process will be worth it though as its for my RS and my RS only


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lee, with regards to a water temp gauge, this might be of interest to you:

http://www.grahamgoode.com/focus/products.php?partno=GGF065

certainly not cheap, but it looks factory fit in the pic and a good idea for peace of mind:thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

How did i no you would be hot on this thread kev :lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> How did i no you would be hot on this thread kev :lol::lol:


i'm doing my research on the RS, already looking at tyre prices as well:lol:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> i'm doing my research on the RS, already looking at tyre prices as well:lol:


Try mytyres.com :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Try mytyres.com :thumb:


i got the T1R's on the fiesta from blackcircles for £130 delivered (i think, was a while ago now) they want £105 each for 225/40 R18 pirelli p zero nero's - W 92 speed rating. sounds pretty good to me..


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Amazing you gotta love the focus


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Duke_Freedom said:


> Amazing you gotta love the focus


ohhh yes!:thumb:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Here a few more pic's for you Kev.


































Lee.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stop it Lee! i'm getting too excited!:lol: ive got about six months to wait, at this rate i'll not make it


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome cars these and becoming affordable now


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^
What he said.


You've got a nice looking one there, I want one.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome motor mate!

makes me want myne back! one of the best cars ive had


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Simonez said:


> awesome motor mate!
> 
> makes me want myne back! one of the best cars ive had


any pics of yours?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very clean and tidy RS mate :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy bud me likes


----------

